# what does erf mean?



## nukuspot (May 10, 2007)

nak...

New mama here surfing the forums. I came across this abbreviation: ERF.

What does that mean? I suppose ------ rear facing? extended?

I just want to do what is safe for my baby...
She is in an infant seat (RF) of course (4.5 mo) and we have a Radian65 for her after she grows out of the infant seat (is that still recommended at 6 months?). But the carseat safety people (we did a free safety check when I was pregnant in January) told us to switch her to FF at 1 year. Now I see here on this forum that this is no longer the recommendation. So we will surely leave her RF as long as we should.

But how long is that for a Radian65? The AAP bulletin said "until 2 years of age of the limits of the seat" so would that be RF until 65 lbs???

Where would her legs go when she gets bigger if she stays RF?

Can you help me understand what I should do with our baby and our particular carseat (Sunshine Kids Radian65)?


----------



## ashleyhaugh (Jun 23, 2005)

ERF is extended rear facing. the new radians (september 08 and later) rear face to 40lbs.

as for their legs, that depends on the kid- some sit criss cross, some prop their legs up on the seat, some hang their legs over the edge of the carseat. my son is almost 2 and he just sits with his legs bent. i'm not a tech, just a wannabe, so i'll let the techs talk about the technical stuff

here are some pictures of older kids rear facing

http://www.cpsafety.com/articles/RFAlbum.aspx


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

A Radian has a RFing limit of 35# (before 09/08) or 40# (after 09/08), not 65#.


----------



## nukuspot (May 10, 2007)

Thank you, but I am still confused.

I have to check the date of manufacture on mine but I think it is past 9/08, so it will be 40 lbs.

Does that mean that I should have her rear face until 40 lbs and then switch her to front facing until she is 65 lbs and then put her in a booster seat?

Sorry, this is totally new and very confusing territory for me. I just want to figure this all out, it is totally different than what I have always been told.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nukuspot* 
Thank you, but I am still confused.

I have to check the date of manufacture on mine but I think it is past 9/08, so it will be 40 lbs.

Does that mean that I should have her rear face until 40 lbs and then switch her to front facing until she is 65 lbs and then put her in a booster seat?

Sorry, this is totally new and very confusing territory for me. I just want to figure this all out, it is totally different than what I have always been told.

You should keep her rf to 40lbs OR if she reaches the rf height limit of the seat- she needs 1in of shell above her head when rf.

Then turn her ff until she reaches 65lbs OR (more likely) the height limit of the seat- EITHER tops of the ears over the top of the shell OR shoulders over the top harness slot (the radian allows use up to an inch over the top harness slot- some are comfortable with this- some not)

-Angela


----------



## TheGirls (Jan 8, 2007)

ERF = Extended Rear Facing.

You can switch to the Radian at any time, if you want. Or you can stay in the infant seat until either the weight limit is reached or there is less than 1" of hard shell above the child's head. There's not a huge safety advantage there, one way or the other.

Once you switch to the radian, you keep it RF until either 35/40lbs or there is less than 1" of hard shell above the child's head. It varies by kid, but for most kids that will be years from now. Don't worry about the legs, she'll sort that one out on her own. Most kids don't sit with their legs straight out even when they can.

Once you switch to FF, you can use the Radian until her ears are even with the top of the seat, or her shoulders are 1" over the top slots (some folks say even with the top slots) or she hits 65lbs (unlikely).

Then, depending on her age and maturity, you can switch to either a larger harnessed seat or to a booster. If she outgrows it when she is 3 or 4 (tall, long torsoed kids might) then you'll need a harnessed seat. If she's mature enough to sit still in the seat and keep the seatbelt properly positioned while riding (usually around 5-6) then you can get her a high backed booster. I'd come back here then, the tall harnessed seats and boosters will have completely changed by then...


----------

